# Pigeon Leg Bands Which Ones To Buy



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Ok I've Gone To Foy's web Page Here http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/2008bands.html
What i Need Is Leg Bands I Found Some Of The Breeds I Need In The Lists But Still Need To Know The Sizes For :
Satinette 
Horseman Pouters
And Feral Pigeons

I'd Like To Get seamless Bands For These Breeds I Have One Homing Pigeon that Paired with i guess is a Or A Cross Of Some Kind. I won't Be Banding all Wild Ferals Just The Ones I Have in My Loft. I thougth If i Put Seamless Bands On Them (the babys) it would Be Easyer To Find Me If They Ever Got Lost. I'd like To order the Bands Soon Just To Have them On Hand.

Thanks for Your time And Have A Great Christmas And happy New Year .


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Jennifer .. have a look here at the NPA site for band sizes: http://www.npausa.com/store_info/bands.htm

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

No I Hadn't Checked That Site. Just Went And Looked And They still Didn't Have The breeds I needed Sizes For. It Looked Like The Same Breeds On The List That was At Foy's Site. Thanks For Giving The WebSite. What Other Sites Could I Check For Seamless Bands For Birds. And with the ferals I Have what Size Would They Fall Into.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI JENNIFER, How is baby doll? The Ferals you can use homer bands B-8 or D-8 it might be best to use the D-8. Now the SATINETTES you should theF-10 bands while they may look to large you need the larger band as the Satinettes have feathered legs and using a smaller band can get to tight and this can lead to the loss of the leg. .GEORGE


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks George ,
How About The Size For The Horseman Pouters,

The Baby Doll May Have PMV It Started To Have The Runs / watey poops. i Have another Thread for It. She Is Doing Better Now. She is Starting To Try and Eat. I've Still Been Hand feeding Her. But i Think She is getting Better.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Jennifer, The horseman pouter I am at a loss as there many pouter type birds and they do come in large and small birds I realy can not say that I have seen a Horseman Pouter as the breed does not intrest me.I do think that it may be the Spanish Horseman Pouter,or the Horseman Thief Pouter,and the Horseman Pouter all may be names for the same bird. .GEORGE


----------



## Royaltypigeon (May 22, 2005)

You can use regular homing bands on your "Scottish Horseman thiefpouters"...
G.H.


----------

